# Can you stop a villager who's in boxes from moving?!



## kiwi34fruit (Aug 24, 2013)

My friend has Apple moving from their town, and they DO NOT want to lose Apple at all! Please don't ask for Apple, I'm trying to figure out if it's possible to villager to stop moving after they're in boxes.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 24, 2013)

I don't think so


----------



## catman_ (Aug 24, 2013)

once they're in boxes, there's not going back.


----------



## nyanicat (Aug 24, 2013)

from what i know, once they're in boxes the option to talk them out of it is gone


----------



## kiwi34fruit (Aug 24, 2013)

That's so unfortunate. She never mentioned moving, and when my friend tried to talk to her, Apple admitted that she purposely did not tell anyone she was moving because she didn't have any time.


----------



## catman_ (Aug 24, 2013)

kiwi34fruit said:


> That's so unfortunate. She never mentioned moving, and when my friend tried to talk to her, Apple admitted that she purposely did not tell anyone she was moving because she didn't have any time.



they just say that when you missed it.


----------



## nyanicat (Aug 24, 2013)

did your friend TT? that could have been the cause of her not having any time


----------



## kiwi34fruit (Aug 24, 2013)

sallykang said:


> did your friend TT? that could have been the cause of her not having any time



No my friend doesn't TT at all. They've been playing AC everyday, and pretty much only talk to Apple because she's his favorite villager.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Aug 24, 2013)

kiwi34fruit said:


> No my friend doesn't TT at all. They've been playing AC everyday, and pretty much only talk to Apple because she's his favorite villager.



Does your friend know that they only way they can get moving prompts is when a villager "bings" them? No matter how much they talk to the villager, the villager has to be the one to talk to them first.

If your friend already knew this, ignore me! Sorry for their loss. That's heartbreaking.


----------



## nyanicat (Aug 24, 2013)

that's really weird. unfortunately it's too late for apple to stay ): i propose you either find a loving home for her, or find someone to hold her so that you can take her back


----------



## kiwi34fruit (Aug 24, 2013)

sallykang said:


> that's really weird. unfortunately it's too late for apple to stay ): i propose you either find a loving home for her, or find someone to hold her so that you can take her back



I already have Apple, but I seriously wish that I never had gotten her so I could hold my friend's Apple.


----------



## nyanicat (Aug 24, 2013)

tell your friend to make a thread. asking someone to hold apple? i've seen people do that and there are a lot of nice people who are willing to do it.


----------



## kiwi34fruit (Aug 24, 2013)

sallykang said:


> tell your friend to make a thread. asking someone to hold apple? i've seen people do that and there are a lot of nice people who are willing to do it.



Unfortunately, my friend and I don't TT, so it would take ages for each other to cycle out 16 villagers. And I don't think it's fair to make someone hold Apple for ages. 

But I was genuinely hoping that you could stop a villager from leaving. :C


----------

